# What Kind of Free Stuff You find on your route



## businessgamer85 (Nov 19, 2016)

my brother asked me to join as we both deliver for Flex. I found a nice Ikea dresser in the curb today even with this crazy weather and then a folding wagon . would love to know if any of you have found any free treasures on your routes?


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

You get FREE with curbside "treasures"
1) Bed Bugs
2) Dead Skin Cells
3) Dried traces of Semen
4) Dried traces blood
5) Dried traces of............
I would never ever bring home anything from curbside................. yuk!


----------



## businessgamer85 (Nov 19, 2016)

dude why are you always so bitter?
anyways...We probaby do worse with packages lol... I always check what I find or wash it out.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

businessgamer85 said:


> dude why are you always so bitter?


that is my opinion if you dont like it, you know how to "ignore" me


----------



## businessgamer85 (Nov 19, 2016)

this isnt a "whats your opinion Thread" its a "what did you find"

done


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

3 days ago I found a penny laying on the ground at WAWA. 
I picked it up. 
I don't know if that counts


----------



## businessgamer85 (Nov 19, 2016)

on my first route i actually found a $20 by a gutter :/


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

businessgamer85 said:


> my brother asked me to join as we both deliver. I found a nice Ikea dresser in the curb today even with this crazy weather and then a folding wagon . would love to know if any of you have found any free treasures on your routes?


I've delivered newspapers, magazines, pizza etc since 1991.

VERY expensive all leather recliner (like $1200 new). One broken bolt, easy fix. Looked new. 2 of those big Eskimo dog kennels, several crate dog kennels, 2 dressers, 2 kitchen tables, leather wing chair (small cat scratches on back barely noticeable), bunch of garden tools in good shape (rakes, spades, etc), coffee table, several baby gates (use them for dogs), fish tank with supplies, picture frames, ikea bathroom medicine cabinet, futon (only used frame), 2 end tables, 2 night stands...other stuff I don't remember. Some items we kept, some donated to charity, mom has the dog kennels, friend the night stands, etc.

Rich neighborhoods on trash day are a treasure trove. I used to drive a van so picking up was easy. Like the above recliner they throw things out rather than fix them or just because they're redecorating.

There's quite a few folks who drive around on trash days looking for stuff to refurbish and/or sell here. We now have one big trash day each month and I see them cruising.

If you want to get rid of something and it's in decent shape, just put it on the curb with a "free" sign. It will go quick. Except old TVs. No one wants those.


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

I see tons of citrus going to waste on floor but I don't want too steal and pick them up. But every where you turn there are citrus trees lining the streets in this area


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I dont know about you guys but I have plenty of house flyers from neighborhoods I cant afford to live in but get to admire while delivering.


----------



## Pacrat (Nov 21, 2016)

I actually found a pretty neat dolly cart in my Torrance route. there was a bunch of kids toys all over but I don't have any kids :/


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

Pacrat said:


> I actually found a pretty neat dolly cart in my Torrance route. there was a bunch of kids toys all over but I don't have any kids :/


Lol pacrat


----------



## businessgamer85 (Nov 19, 2016)

This and a radio flyer wagon which should cover gas once sold on CL


----------

